

How to Write Unmaintainable Code - vineel
http://www.thc.org/root/phun/unmaintain.html

======
ColinWright
An old friend:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=252615>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=304039>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=637491> <\- This one has the most
comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=922369>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1573034>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1988165>

------
sc68cal
_SQL Aliasing

Alias table names to one or two letters. Better still alias them to the names
of other unrelated existing tables. _

Hmmm - it appears that the person I replaced has already been here before.

------
Luyt
Some of these techniques were used in
<http://www.michielovertoom.com/python/ugly-python/>

